# Verkaufe Logitech Formula Force Ex Lenkrad



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich habe das Logitech Formula Force EX Lenkrad günstig abzugeben. Der Zustand ist sehr gut, da ich es nicht häufig benutzt habe. Bei Interesse bitte PN. 

 Gerne kann ich vor dem Kauf auch Bilder schicken.


----------

